

Seeking the Source of Cosmic Rays - pratiksaha
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/seeking-source-cosmic-rays

======
mturmon
Earlier discussion of the project web site submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8463629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8463629)

